# Sicheres Referenzieren S120



## Vetsrob (15 Januar 2018)

Hallo

Ich habe vier Siemens Servoachsen, die alle die Safetyfunktion SLP (Safely limited Position) haben. Die Motoren besitzen Absolutwertgeber, müssen aber auf Grund der Anwendung von Zeit zu Zeit wieder neu referenziert werden.

Ich möchte den Referenziervorgang über das Display bewerkstelligen, damit dies er Anlagenbediener selbstständig ausführen kann. Das normale Referenzieren funktioniert einwandfrei, allerdings kommt nachher die Meldung dass der Antrieb *nicht sicher referenziert* wurde. Nachdem ich die Achse im Starter von Hand sicher referenziere funktioniert es wieder.

Kann man die sichere Referenzierung ebenfalls ohne Eingriff mit der Startersoftware bewerkstelligen?

Vielen Dank schon jetzt für die Hilfe.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (16 Januar 2018)

Wie referenzierst du deine Geber ? Haben die einen Limitschalter, Festanschlag, überfährst du fliegend eine Lichtschranke ? Wieso referenzierst du überhaupt einen Absolutwertgeber ? Diese müssen nicht referenziert werden. Stattdessen findet eine einmalige Absolutwertgeberjustage über Parameterzugriff statt.


----------



## weißnix_ (16 Januar 2018)

@Draco Malfoy
Ich vermute eine schleichende Verschiebung von Positionen in der Anwendung, sodass eine angezeigte Position nicht mit der realen Position übereinstimmt.
Denkbar sind da Klemmkupplungen im Antriebsstrang, welche durch Überlastung Schhlupf aufweisen. 
Allerdings halte ich diese Positionsabfrage dann auch nur begrenzt tauglich bzw. sogar untauglich für sichere Positionsabfragen, da der Anwender das ja dann beliebig manipulieren kann.


----------



## Vetsrob (23 Januar 2018)

Auf Grund der Anwendung, kann es eine mechanische Abweichung geben, dann muss die Achse auf einen mechanisch festgelegte Punkt gefahren werden(kein Festanschlag), anschliessend möchte ich über das Display die Achse referenzieren. Dies funtioniert grundsätzlich auch einwandfrei, allerdings muss die Achse auf Grund der verwendeten SLP Funktion sicher referenziert werden. Ich weiss aber nicht wie das ohne Eingriff in den Starter gemacht werden kann.


----------



## Peter Gedöns (23 Januar 2018)

aus dem Funktionshandbuch

Anfangs-ReferenzierenFür das erstmalige sichere Referenzieren oder im Fehlerfall beim Folge-Referenzierensind folgende Schritte notwendig:
– Referenziervorgang wurde korrekt durchgeführt (r9723.17 = 1)
– Referenzposition wurde an Safety Integrated übermittelt (p9572 und p9573 beimReferenzieren durch eine externe Steuerung, r9708 und r9713)
– Bestätigen Sie den Positionsistwert: Setzen Sie innerhalb von 2 s die Parameterp9726 = p9740 = AChexWenn die beiden Parameter nicht innerhalb der 2 s gesetzt werden, gibt der Umrichterdie Meldungen C01711/C30711 (Wert: 1002) aus.Nach dieser "Anwenderzustimmung" ist der Antrieb"sicher referenziert" (r9721.7 =r9722.23)


----------



## Astralavista (20 Juli 2018)

@TE:
Konntest du das Problem erfolgreich lösen? Hast du einen Baustein geschrieben?


----------



## Vetsrob (20 Juli 2018)

Nein, werde aber mal einen DCC- Plan schreiben, wo zuerst sicher referenziert wird und anschliessend die Daten von RAM nach ROM geschrieben werden.

Bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen.


----------



## zako (11 August 2018)

Astralavista schrieb:


> @TE:
> Konntest du das Problem erfolgreich lösen? Hast du einen Baustein geschrieben?



Schaut Euch mal folgendes Anwendungsbeispiel an. Dort gibt es einen Baustein SafeReferencing:
*https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109485794*


----------



## Astralavista (13 August 2018)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich habe mir selber einen Baustein geschrieben, der funktioniert auch soweit.
Werde ihn aber aufgrund der Dokumentation und Nachvollziehbarkeit jetzt durch den Siemens-Baustein austauschen.
Die Bibliothek kenne ich, ich habe bisher im Projekt die V2.0 davon verwendet. Dort war der Baustein noch nicht enthalten.
Beitragsdatum 07.08.2018 ... scheint also sehr neu zu sein. Vielleicht war ich nicht der Einzige der den Support damit belästigt hat


----------

